# Crystal palace CC SITE



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi 

Does anybody who has stayed at Crystal Palace CC site know how easy it is to get into central london and also the olympic village and how long roughly it will take.
Thanks Bri


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

buses from outside the site -about 10 mins walk? Gets you to central london. You may be better going on the "overground" trains from the
other side of the park, may get you a better connection to the olympic area.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Central London is dead easy; take the (no. 3 ?) bus from close to the site entrance and sit on it for about an hour until you get to Trafalgar Square and all that. The buses are quite frequent.

If you get off the bus at Brixton tube station- it goes straight past and lots do get off there- then you can change there and, presumably the tube takes you to everywhere else. We've not done that but it should be easy.

There is also a bus ( 272 ? but check that) which goes out to Greenwich and that way via Forest Hill.

If you are going during the Olympics then I guess timings will be all to pit anyway.

Have you booked Crystal Palace ? It's a busy busy site.

G

Edit:

This is a useful site:

http://traveline.info/


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The Traveline site gives you 7 different options to the village at Stratford.

I'd be very surprised if the helpful staff at CP have not got all the options ready printed for visitors.

G


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*



Grizzly said:


> Central London is dead easy; take the (no. 3 ?) bus from close to the site entrance and sit on it for about an hour until you get to Trafalgar Square and all that. The buses are quite frequent.
> 
> If you get off the bus at Brixton tube station- it goes straight past and lots do get off there- then you can change there and, presumably the tube takes you to everywhere else. We've not done that but it should be easy.
> 
> ...


----------



## courty (Apr 25, 2012)

Try http://www.tfl.gov.uk it lists all the routes for London.

Do the from as "crystal palace parade" and you'll be given all the options for train and bus.

Courty


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Brian:

While you're there, walk out of the campsite and turn immediately left- not right, which takes you to the main road. About 50 metres on and you come to the site of Brunel's cooling towers for the Crystal Palace and part of the basement aquarium.

http://www.crystalpalacefoundation.org.uk/history/crystal-palace-aquarium-co-ltd

Go over the grass at this point and you are on the footprint of the original Crystal Palace building itself with the steps, some terracing etc still there.

Walk downhill and you come to the Crystal Palace athletics, swimming and sports centre- worth a look inside- as well as a collection of dinosaur statues dating from 1854 - the first statues in the world of dinosaurs.

My neighbour can remember being woken up and seeing the building burning down.

There is a plan to re-develop the site and, we were told, there is some doubt as to whether the campsite will be able to remain when this happens. A shame as it is a smashing site with lots to do and see.

G


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm spending the weekend at Lincoln's Inn Fields. If anyone with a van no more than 6m long wants a weekend in London, then I recommend it. 

You can park from 6.30pm Friday night till 8.30am Monday, although 8.30 - 1.30 on Saturday will set you back about £20 by credit card payment - although you could move just over to North Lambeth (other side of Waterloo Bridge) for the morning if you don't want to pay or perhaps take a drive somewhere like the Thames Barrier Park (about 20 mins) which is free and has a nice museum and view. 

It's quiet and safe here and is only about 5 mins walk into Covent Garden and the theatres there. There are public toilets open at 8am where you can empty your toilet, and the park is lovely and ideal for dogs and have tennis courts if you want to play quite cheaply. Sainsbury's and Waitrose are just by Holborn a few minutes walk. 

If you need water, the petrol station on Kennington Road about 10 mins drive, has a threaded tap. I have filled up there for free. 

If you need gas, you can get it in Camden, about 15 mins drive, or if you have gaslow, apparently Sainsbury's on Nine Elms has it, about 15 mins drive. 

You can run a generator without disturbing anyone as it's not a residential area.

Oh, but do phone Westminster first, just to check that film crews have not suspended the bay, which they do quite often. Although, if they have suspended the south side, try Camden for the West and East sides.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

HeatherChloe said:


> I'm spending the weekend at Lincoln's Inn Fields. If anyone with a van no more than 6m long wants a weekend in London, then I recommend it.


I suspect, Heather, that, albeit from the best of motives, you might just have put the tin lid on Lincoln's Inn Fields as a motorhome stop-over !

Think of the number of people who read your post, many of them thinking that they might try a night or two there. If numbers increase so that MHs make themselves obvious then the authorities will - have to- do something.

G


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm spending the weekend at Lincoln's Inn Fields. If anyone with a van no more than 6m long wants a weekend in London, then I recommend it.
> ...


You need to be 6m or less to fit in. It is residents or pay only, at £4.50 an hour. It is only free on Sat afternoon and Sunday, when it is usually completely empty. I doubt any problem will be caused.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh and oftenonweekends thereare masses of filming support vehicles. A motorhome is small andunobtrusive by comparison.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

HeatherChloe said:


> Oh and oftenonweekends thereare masses of filming support vehicles..


Yes, I can see what you mean; they are rather large and obvious ! Presumably if they can park parallel to the pavement then no-one will comment if MHs do the same.

G


----------

